# Seed Storage



## NENugs420 (May 31, 2020)

What is the best way to store seeds?  Please advise.  Thank you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 31, 2020)

I believe most refrigerate and try some method that keeps them dry...mine are all just stuffed into one of those padded shipping envelopes and kept in the door of the fridge...I should probably do better...


----------



## NENugs420 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------



## JimmyDozen (Jun 4, 2020)

a dark cool place


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 4, 2020)

Mine are in a large metal candy can, with a humidity pack, inside a plastic tote, sitting on my basement floor. Cool and dry, humidity controled. Seems to work good.


----------



## JimmyDozen (Jun 4, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Mine are in a large metal candy can, with a humidity pack, inside a plastic tote, sitting on my basement floor. Cool and dry, humidity controled. Seems to work good.


Nice


----------



## mp57 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi, I bought one of those refrigerators like you take to college, small, about 30” high x 24” wide. I keep it on 40 degrees all the time. I have and extensive seed collection and found this works well as I am using 7and 8 year old seeds right now and they popped through the soil in 3 day’s. Now this is just me, but I use silica packs in my glad sandwhich bags to remove moisture. To much humidity can cause seeds to open prematurely and die. I am sure that there is a certain amount of moisture that is good for them, but all I could find was cool, dark and dry Instructions From most seed houses. mp57


----------



## NENugs420 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks folks


----------

